# Moving to Canada



## expatpnoy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello fellow expats, I'm residing in NY and thinking of moving to Canada. I'm a license PT here and a US citizen. I want to know if I can work there as a PT or PTA. Do anybody knows what needs to be done. Thanks and God bless


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What is a PT or a PTA? I'm thinking teaching.


----------



## expatpnoy (Sep 18, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What is a PT or a PTA? I'm thinking teaching.


Physical Therapist or a PT assistant.. sorry about that.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

(I thought it was a Personal Trainer ;-) )

physiotherapist is a regulated profession, so first you will need to get a Canadian License. The requirements can be different from province to province, so you need to contact the regulatory organization in the province you would like to work. 

Here's where you can start: The Alliance | Credentialling | Applicants | Overview


----------



## Knowb4Ugo (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there,
I know we all have so many questions  that we need answers to especially when we are in our final stages of moving to Canada. I know I did!

I immigrated to Canada in November 2010 and looking back at my experience I wish I knew some of the things before I landed in Canada that could have helped me be better prepared to settle down in my new home quicker.

If you are on your way to immigrating to Canada I encourage you to ask as many questions and hopefully I can share my experiences with you.


----------

